# Permit reviews and deportation



## PamL (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello guys

I've always come to this forum for help and its been amazing for me over the years. I decided to finally register to share my awfull experience with home affairs.

Home affairs placed my TRP under review because my passport expired. I had to submit a copy of a new passport which I failed to do because I couldn't find time to go home and get a new one. After that I received an order from an immigration officer to hand in my permit and I was later declared an illegal foreigner. When I got the letter (i think form 22) ordering me to hand in my permit I realised how serious my situation was. I spent a fortune on legal fees, well over R150000 trying to fix my problem but in the end it just bought me time. I was an executive at a big firm making good money and always thought throwing money solves everything.

Well to cut it short my lawyers advised me to just return home and get a new passport to re-apply, I lost all my savings for something I could of done in the beginning. Home affairs were going to deport me anyway. I had to leave my children with my ex husband in SA and now going back to SA to visit on a visitors visa.

Moral of the story, if home affairs want documents, dont take it for granted, send them. Its downhill after they take your permit. Hopefully this helps someone in a similar situation.

Good lucks guys.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

But out of interest, how did they know your passport was expired? were u leaving the country ?,i have seen cases where passport has expired and the visa is still valid, and you could just get a stamp at point of entry in your new passport showing the expiry date and type of visa. 

I am just curious how did DHA knew your passport was expired without leaving the country cos there are lot of people in similar cases and most often do not have services from their embassy to getting a new passport.


----------



## PamL (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi ernal,

Sorry but I did not want to get into detail so my posting was not too long. Well to answer you, I am not sure, we suspected that DHA were doing some sort of review or this was picked during an audit done by the department of labour for that certificate required now for permits. A few people in the company are expats and I know that they applied to get the certificate from DOL and there was an audit conducted a while back as part of their process.

I guess I was not lucky.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry, just do what ever you can to get it sorted out, i know it can be fixed. I hope oneway Africa do away with all this colonial master requirement and we are able to really grow as one people and one continent. Keep well


----------

